# MY R34 GTR WITH GTC ZTUNED FENDERS AND BONNET



## skylinescotty (Nov 3, 2006)

HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY R34 GTR WITH MY NEW VOLK LTD EDITION TE37 IN 19S X 9.5, MY GTC ZTUNED FRONT WINGS AND BONNET, WITH TOP SECRET REAR CARBON DIFFUSER, GTC FRONT SPLITTER, NISMO SIDESKIRTS, NISMO CARBON PILLAR TRIMS, GTC FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER AND HARD PIPES, GTR HOM TOTAL CHROME ENGINE WITH GTC CARBON FIBRE ENGINE COVERS

ENJOY THE PICS

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h224/gtculture/ztuned5Small.jpg[/
IMG] 


[IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h224/gtculture/ztunedSmall.jpg[/I
MG]


[IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h224/gtculture/ztuned4Small.jpg[/
IMG]

[IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h224/gtculture/ztuned2Small.jpg[/
IMG]


[IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h224/gtculture/CIMG50161.jpg[/IMG
]


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

pics arnt working mate


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Very Nice car mate :thumbsup: hard as nails!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Car looks VERY nice! Now we just need a shot of the diffuser. 

/P


----------



## skylinescotty (Nov 3, 2006)

COOL I WILL POST SOME UP OF THE REAR SOON AS
THANKS

FORGOT TO SAY THANKS TO CHESTERMANS GARAGE IN READING FOR FITTING AND PAINTING


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

PORN !!!!!


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

nice.
did you get your do luck bumper?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

my kind of porn!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

looks excellent.very nice

how did your spray job on bonnet turn out as i have had a few say they dont come out properly or take a lot of work.
so i am still a bit undecided about spraying it.

dont get me wrong from the pics your car looks awesome.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

All the right bits in all the right places, you got good taste mate!

I like that a lot.

Mark.:thumbsup:


----------



## skylinescotty (Nov 3, 2006)

skylinegtr34 said:


> nice.
> did you get your do luck bumper?


hi mate no didnt bother in the end, hows your car going is it all fixed


----------



## skylinescotty (Nov 3, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> looks excellent.very nice
> 
> how did your spray job on bonnet turn out as i have had a few say they dont come out properly or take a lot of work.
> so i am still a bit undecided about spraying it.
> ...


hi mate

the bonnet when it arrived was real well preped and very flat with out ripples, the quality of the bonnet and wings was spot on. all seems to be cool, as you know fibre glass can look a bit ripply, but all seems good for now
thanks


----------



## skylinescotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Shakey Finch said:


> All the right bits in all the right places, you got good taste mate!
> 
> I like that a lot.
> 
> Mark.:thumbsup:


hi mate thanks

yeah it bolted straight on, lines all seem good and there are no huge gaps, the kit arrived in a very good quality finish, even the indicator and badge holes where nice and smooth with no rough ages

thanks agin for all the comments
and yeah i have got good taste bayside blue is an awesome colour


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks fantastic mate :thumbsup:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*wow*

all the way baby .


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks very tough. Great job on the 34!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

again, spot on, perfect mods! hope mine comes out of the bodyshop as nice


----------



## skylinescotty (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks for all the comments so far

forgot to say thanks for joe for the 3hr photo shot last night of my car
ben at gtc for all the goodies
gtr hom for all the chrome work
and again chestermans garage for all there hard work


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

greek r34 said:


> all the way baby .


When are you going to show all youre carbon goodies?


----------



## skylinescotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> When are you going to show all youre carbon goodies?


hi mate
yeah will do asap, just waitin to receive the rest of my photos


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The car looks really spectaculair en really nicely build,

For my first post i was talking about Greek R34


----------



## skylinescotty (Nov 3, 2006)

got a side on view now which looks pretty cool
hope this pic works

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y30/lapajoe/Nicksshoot027.jpg


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice looking GTR, great works and tune choices . . .:thumbsup: 
By the way what's that Mr2s bodykit behind in this picture?


----------



## skylinescotty (Nov 3, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Very nice looking GTR, great works and tune choices . . .:thumbsup:
> By the way what's that Mr2s bodykit behind in this picture?


hi mate
its a mixture of toms, border and a celica headlight conversion


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks good , nice work!!


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

*r34*

hi scot, here she is, still missing the front grill. didnt bother with the nismo bumper, wasnt perfect fit. lol

can someone post it for me without the link.

http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/2971/minebw5.jpg


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Scott; Top effort!!! 

Cars looking good since last time i saw it!! 

Wings, and bonnet has finished it off. 

Hope to catch up soon.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

There you go


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*pharao*

car will be shown when its ready . and when gofaster is willing to share a pease off the dutch cake . its better to share a penny then missing a pound. see you at time attack nl in june. ask eugene who arrangend athens 2 years ago .


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

very nice .


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

looks good. what are the spec of you wheel and tyre combo.


----------



## Presmoe (Nov 18, 2008)

thats a very nice 34... you have damn good taste...

may I ask where you bought the Front fenders from..

i want new fenders for my r34,but its not wasy to find someone selling that modell.

would be very thankful for answer

/Preben


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

R34's don't come much better looking than that :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Presmoe said:


> thats a very nice 34... you have damn good taste...
> 
> may I ask where you bought the Front fenders from..
> 
> i want new fenders for my r34,but its not wasy to find someone selling that modell.


Pretty ace thread revival..

Drop matty32 of Newera a PM.. They can get you the Z Tune front wings..


----------



## Presmoe (Nov 18, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Pretty ace thread revival..
> 
> Drop matty32 of Newera a PM.. They can get you the Z Tune front wings..



thanks alot mate! 

hope its the Ztune orginal wings. 

i will send him a PM.. 

thanks for helping me..


----------

